# TinyGentoo erstellen probleme

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo, ich versuche gerade nach dem Wiki (http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/TinyGentoo) ein Gentoo auf meinem USB-Stick zu installieren.

Wenn ich ccache installieren will sagt er folgendes:

```
# emerge ccache

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/help2man-1.37.1  USE="(-nls)" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-wrapper-4 [3-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-8 [4-r3] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.65 [2.61-r1] 

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/automake-1.11.1  

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6b [1.5.24] USE="-test%" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/ccache-2.4-r7  

[blocks B     ] =sys-devel/automake-1.10 (is blocking sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6b)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked
```

Was kann man da machen?

LG Roland

----------

## Finswimmer

Was passiert, wenn du =sys-devel/automake-1.10 runterschmeißt?

Das gibt es bei mir sowieso nicht mehr, sondern nur 1.10.3.

Tobi

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Er sagt mir dass es nicht oben ist.

Ich hab aber jetzt die SystemRescueCd gefunden.

Eigentlich wollte ich ja nur einen Icecream Cluster für mein Netbook in der Hosentasche (USB-Stick), aber das tut ja auch die Sysresccd. Oder?

----------

